# Ileocolostomy distal ileum and sigmoid colon



## MEZIESKY (Jun 4, 2009)

I need help on this one. Dr. did a bypass an ileocolonic anastomosis. This patient apparently has extensive cancer. He did not remove the colon, just bypass the area of obstuction with an anastomosis of the ileum to the sigmoid colon. Can I still bill 44160 even though he did not actual remove the colon? Any input would be wonderful
Thank you,
Marie


----------



## MEZIESKY (Jun 5, 2009)

ok, just for reference, I did get to speak to the Dr. this morning and we decided to use the 44130


----------

